# Vivosmart HRM synch with Runtastic and Strava on iPhone - asking too much?



## David--R (Jun 1, 2014)

Garmin Vivosmart HRM not playing well..

So I MTB, road and CX, and being a data weenie, want to look at my rides to see how I went for motivation. I also want someone to know where I'm riding, as I do a lot of solos, and I like the idea of someone--perhaps even the wife!--knowing where to look for me if I'm overdue.

I use an iPhone mounted on all of my bikes in a MTB capable robust mount.

I use Runtastic due to its 'live tracking' feature that allows Facebook or Twitter friends/followers to track me live on the web if they are interested. (This meets my emergency 'locate me!' want). The live 'cheers' are generally also cool..

I use Strava to motivate myself on various segments responsibly (ie, not on dual use bike paths).

I now also have the Garmin Vivosmart activity wrist strap as a bit of a motivator to get me off my arse when I'm not riding...

My issue is that I can't synchronise the Vivosmart HRM data with either the Runtastic or Strava apps either during a ride, or post ride. 

I also use MyFitnessPal as a calorie counter, but that is also frustratingly not quite there with integration with Vivosmart and Strava/Runtastic --but that's another story...

Needless to say, the Garmin HRM is ANT+, but the iPhone doesn't take that...

Does anyone know of any solutions? Am I asking too much?

Cheers!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

First off, you have to choose a HRM that uses a wireless protocol you can use with your phone. There are some ANT+ dongles for older iphones that let you use ANT+ accessories, but not sure if any will work with the new plug interface on the newer iphones.

Then, each app generally supports only a small percentage of the available HRM straps that will work with a given phone. So you have to start backwards. Look at what phone you have and which protocol(s) it uses, then choose an app, which will narrow your choices further, and then choose from those monitors.

You could probably add a Garmin Edge 510 to your devices and use it on the bars as a "hub" for your data. It has a live tracking function that will operate through the phone, which you can leave in a pack or pocket. This would probably be the best way to get all the functionality you want.


----------



## jeanphi500 (Nov 5, 2014)

Old post but wanted to report that the VivoSmart HR+ (so with GPS) synchronizes smoothly with Strava ;-)


----------

